# Unusual deck cargo ?



## cleansweeploch

"http://www.britishpathe.com/video/ship-upon-ship"Found this on British Pathe. Wonder how many times this was done?

http://www.britishpathe.com/video/ship-upon-sh


----------



## Pat McCardle

No fixed link to open.


----------



## Mad Landsman

Try this, I think it is the right one.

HERE

(I had a problem playing it because Flash kept crashing- but that may be just my PC)


----------



## jimthehat

Mad Landsman said:


> Try this, I think it is the right one.
> 
> HERE
> 
> (I had a problem playing it because Flash kept crashing- but that may be just my PC)


I cannot open it either.

jim


----------



## cleansweeploch

Mad Landsman said:


> Try this, I think it is the right one.
> 
> HERE
> 
> (I had a problem playing it because Flash kept crashing- but that may be just my PC)


That's correct, Mad Landsman. Thanks. For some reason I can't get links to work properly.
Within the archive is a clip from sometime between 1910/19 showing the Mouse Lightship crew demonstrating the firing of a cannon. I can only assume that it was used as a fog signal !!!


----------



## 5036

This was very common with many small vessels and large locomotives being hoisted aboard ship for export when we used to be very, very good at making big things that worked for tens of years after they were delivered.

The Finnestone Crane at Glasgow regularly lifted 100 ton plus locos onto cargo ships and although no longer working is a very worthwhile museum visit.


----------



## surfaceblow

How a days even bigger ships and rigs are transported on Heavy Lift Ships. 

http://www.marineinsight.com/marine/types-of-ships-marine/heavy-lift-vessel-mv-blue-marlin/

Joe


----------



## Jacko123

The South Africa Star had a 200 ton jumbo if my memory serves me right. I was the only asst stwd who could rig it. (Worked as a rigger in construction)
Harrisons of Liverpool had a few heavy lift jobs too.
Quite a few heavy lift jobs in the Schooner tavern in Auckland.


----------



## A.D.FROST

Sunderland to China
View attachment 29741
View attachment 29742
(Wave)


----------



## 40907

cleansweeploch said:


> "http://www.britishpathe.com/video/ship-upon-ship"Found this on British Pathe. Wonder how many times this was done?
> 
> http://www.britishpathe.com/video/ship-upon-sh


The quotation marks are the problem. Do not use them when putting up links.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

nav said:


> This was very common with many small vessels and large locomotives being hoisted aboard ship for export when we used to be very, very good at making big things that worked for tens of years after they were delivered.
> 
> The Finnestone Crane at Glasgow regularly lifted 100 ton plus locos onto cargo ships and although no longer working is a very worthwhile museum visit.


 
The Finnieston crane was right outside Betty's Bar, and that was _always_ worth a visit.
Pat(Pint)


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK

the BEL ships of CHRISTAN SMITH &CO OSLO were designed for the heavy lift job with 3x120 ton dericks and were duplicated by 10 empire ships built during the war .their main job was railway locos ,power station and refinery parts but tugs -barges -riverboats -etc were often carried


----------



## 5036

This is getting out of hand.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xLLiwh5nFNA


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK

you aint seen nothing yet !you mean you havnt seen the barges beeing carried 5 deep and the shipwreck off south africa!!!


----------



## Klaatu83

A long time ago I was told that the difference between a ship and a boat was that you can carry a boat on a ship but that you couldn't carry a ship on a boat. However, in recent years that distinction has definitely begun to blur. Below is a photo of M/V Blue Marlin carrying the 8000-ton destroyer USS Cole after being disabled by suicide bombers at Aden in 2000:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:MV_Blue_Marlin_carrying_USS_Cole.jpg


----------



## kevinmurphy

hopefully interesting picture of HLV attached


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK

sorry i cant find the posts about the South African grounding i am sure it was a towed pontoon with a similar load of barges etc aground near Capetown breaking up!


----------

